# New skilled occupation list for Australian visas out next month



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Five occupations have been removed from Australia's skilled occupation list but there is still a huge demand in key sectors for overseas workers. Hospital pharmacist and retail pharmacist have both been taken off the list, along with three types of aircraft maintenance engineers; avionics, mechanical and structures. However, medicine and engineering still need skilled overseas [...]

Click to read the full news article: New skilled occupation list for Australian visas out next month...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

